# [kernel] Petit probleme super bizarre (resolu)

## duvelosor99

Salut tout le monde, je viens de finir mon install gentoo en AMD64 mais j'ai un petit souci, ma Ram de 6Go n'est reconnue qu'a moitier.

J'ai rechercher sur plusieurs fofo, ou l'on me disais d'activer le support HIGHMEM mais je ne le trouve pas dans mon kernel 2.6.30-r4

De plus lorsque j'éteind mon pc (ou reboot) il se fige a la fin du process.

Pour essayer de regler ces 2 soucis j'ai opter pour une compilation par genkernel, mais je les ai toujours.

Donc si vous avez une iddé de mon probleme sa serais cool.

PS: j'ai l'impression que mon systeme n'est pas vraiment en 64bits pourtant

"uname -a" donne "Linux XXXXX 2.6.30.4 #1 SMP Sun Aug 9 18:08:45 Local time zone must be set--see zic m x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6320 @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux"  :Shocked: Last edited by duvelosor99 on Thu Aug 27, 2009 7:50 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## geekounet

Salut ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Vu ton uname, t'es bien en 64bit, pas de soucis.

Pour le support HIGHMEM, il n'est pas présent dans un kernel 64bit, parce qu'il adresse déjà sur 48bit (ou 64bit sur les CM qui le supportent déjà), soit 262144GiB adressable.  :Smile:  Le HIGHMEM ne sert qu'en 32bit, ça active le support PAE qui permet d'adresser sur 36bit (si je me trompe pas) et donc supporter jusqu'à 64GiB de ram.

Si t'as pas tes 6GiB de ram reconnus, c'est peut-être ta CM ou ton BIOS qui limitent, t'as vérifié dans la doc de ton matos ? (genre sur mon laptop c'est limité à 4GiB, sauf si j'upgrade mon BIOS pour qu'il supporte 8GiB). D'ailleurs, tu vois combien de détecté ?

Pour le problème de freeze par contre je sais pas.

----------

## duvelosor99

alors pour mon "cat /proc/memstat" j'ai : 

MemTotal:        3475944 kB

MemFree:          376452 kB

Buffers:          181412 kB

Cached:          1329896 kB

SwapCached:         2712 kB

Active:          1785340 kB

Inactive:        1002408 kB

Active(anon):    1051064 kB

Inactive(anon):   238724 kB

Active(file):     734276 kB

Inactive(file):   763684 kB

Unevictable:           8 kB

Mlocked:               8 kB

SwapTotal:       8000352 kB

SwapFree:        7972968 kB

Dirty:               260 kB

Writeback:             0 kB

AnonPages:       1274460 kB

Mapped:           112560 kB

Slab:             244900 kB

SReclaimable:     223632 kB

SUnreclaim:        21268 kB

PageTables:        14900 kB

NFS_Unstable:          0 kB

Bounce:                0 kB

WritebackTmp:          0 kB

CommitLimit:     9738324 kB

Committed_AS:    2091320 kB

VmallocTotal:   34359738367 kB

VmallocUsed:      110008 kB

VmallocChunk:   34359603707 kB

DirectMap4k:      722560 kB

DirectMap2M:     2816000 kB

et le "cat /proc/mtrr" :

reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 2048MB, count=1: write-back

reg01: base=0x080000000 ( 2048MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back

reg02: base=0x0c0000000 ( 3072MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-back

reg03: base=0x0d0000000 ( 3328MB), size=  128MB, count=1: write-back

Voili voilou

Ps: desoler pour les regles je suis newbie sur ce fofo (mon install de gentoo est recente, je faisais des reinstall windobe quand sa marcher pas, huhu)

Je viens de reboot pour verifier mon bios et j'ai l'impression que ca viens de lui j'upgrage pour voir

----------

## duvelosor99

Bon voila bios upgrader mais le probleme est toujours le meme, pourtant sous vista mes 6Go de Ram sont reconnue   :Confused: 

La je c'est vraiment pas pourquoi j'ai ce probleme la de l'aide svp   :Sad: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

ça donne quoi sur un livecd, genre ubuntu ?

----------

## duvelosor99

arf vais essayer mais ubuntu j'ai vraiment du mal (en plus faut que je la telech)

m'enfin pour voir je montre mon make.conf pour voir si vous trouver pas de souci (normalement je pense pas)

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="32bit 3dnow 7zip X a52 aac alsa amd amr audio audiofile automount avahi

     bash-completion bittorrent bluetooth cairo ccache cdparanoia cdr cdrkit

     cdrom cdsound colordiff consolekit cscope dbus dvd dvdr dvi ffmpeg

     fortune fr fuse games gdm gif gimp glitz glut gmail gnome gtk gzip hal

     ia32 imagemagick java jpeg jpeg2k madwifi mdnsresponder-compat mmx mp3

     mp4 mpeg mplayer msn nautilus nvidia opengl oss sse sse2 svg symlink

     winetools wininst wma wma-fixed xcb xml xulrunner xvid zip -debug"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

LINGUAS="fr"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

----------

## gglaboussole

ton problème ne vient pas de là mais tu ne devrais pas avoir ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"   mais  ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

----------

## kopp

S'il ne s'éteint pas tout seul à la fin, je jetterai aussi un oeil du côté de la gestion de l'acpi, par exemple (Power Management, etc)

----------

## duvelosor99

C'est bon j'ai trouver pourquoi sa bug

Ma carte mere ne gere pas plus de 4GO de Ram   :Sad: 

Architecture mémoire Dual-channel

4 x emplacements DIMM 240 broches supportant

jusqu’à 4 Go de modules mémoire DDR2 ECC/non‐ECC

unbufferred DDR2 667/533 MHz

Donc gros owned, mais peut etre que mes 6Go de ram peuvent etre lu en 32bits avec l'option HIGMEM?

(tiens au fait pour l'ACPI j'ai deja regarder mais je trouve pas ce qui me bug, j'aurai voulu savoir si quelqu'un avait deja eu le meme probleme)

----------

## gglaboussole

Pour l'acpi j'ai dèjà eu ce problème 2 fois... une fois je n'avais pas activé acpi dans le bios   :Embarassed: , une autre fois il me manquait une option dans le kernel mais me souviens plus laquelle (ACPI_BUTTON peut être)...

Quand à ton problème de ram c'est bizarre que windows  voit 6 Go si ta CM supporte maxi 4...

----------

## duvelosor99

en fait c'est vista 64 qui voit 6go, mais peut etre qu'il les voient mais ne peut pas s'en servir (j'en sais trop rien vista= grosse ....)

EDIT: Bon voila apres une reinstall en 32bits avec l'activation HIGHMEM j'ai exactement le meme probleme

Je pense que je dois juste changer de carte mere avec une reconnaissance de plus de 4Go

PS: Vista les voient mais ne doit pas les gerer

----------

